# Top Finger Shooters....who are they?



## OBE

Who are some of the top finger shooters today and/or yesteryear? Do any of them have training material available?


----------



## fuelracerpat

Look here... 57-2003917-NFAA Outdoor National ChampionsResults.pdf and look at any of the "limited", barebow (BB) or Traditional styles and look for names that appear more than once...there you have it.
This is on the NFAA site under "results" waaayyy down near the bottom of the list.
For me...
David Hughes
Dennie Cline
Charlie Langston
Charlie and David are gone...
The best out there right now is Rick Stark, from Virginia, I think... He has won the Nat'l Indoor and Outdoor Championship in Barebow so many times it is becoming routine.


----------



## KStover

Don't forget Bob Gentry. He shot a 544 field and 538 hunter rounds at the 09 NFAA National Field Championship. He has won
7 NFAA National Field Championships. He shoots Pro FSL.


Keith


----------



## OBE

Thanks for the feedback.


fuelracerpat said:


> Look here... 57-2003917-NFAA Outdoor National ChampionsResults.pdf and look at any of the "limited", barebow (BB) or Traditional styles and look for names that appear more than once...there you have it.
> This is on the NFAA site under "results" waaayyy down near the bottom of the list.
> For me...
> David Hughes
> Dennie Cline
> Charlie Langston
> Charlie and David are gone...
> The best out there right now is Rick Stark, from Virginia, I think... He has won the Nat'l Indoor and Outdoor Championship in Barebow so many times it is becoming routine.


----------



## OBE

I appreciate the info.


KStover said:


> Don't forget Bob Gentry. He shot a 544 field and 538 hunter rounds at the 09 NFAA National Field Championship. He has won
> 7 NFAA National Field Championships. He shoots Pro FSL.
> 
> 
> Keith


----------



## Boyd

I get to shoot with Bob Gentery often. Its a pleasure for sure.


----------



## 2413gary

He Boyd what about old Bowhunters. Like Ben,Jim,Roy,Boyd,Rick,Sandy,Frank,Jan,Chuck,Tom Daley and the list go's And all the McCubbins's,"LOUIE" & CAY McManus I could go on Just to name a few. I am thinkin you & I have had our teeth in all of them at one time or another huh

Gary


----------



## OBE

Gary,
Thanks for including those from days gone by.


2413gary said:


> He Boyd what about old Bowhunters. Like Ben,Jim,Roy,Boyd,Rick,Sandy,Frank,Jan,Chuck,Tom Daley and the list go's And all the McCubbins's,"LOUIE" & CAY McManus I could go on Just to name a few. I am thinkin you & I have had our teeth in all of them at one time or another huh
> 
> Gary


----------



## Boyd

2413gary said:


> He Boyd what about old Bowhunters. Like Ben,Jim,Roy,Boyd,Rick,Sandy,Frank,Jan,Chuck,Tom Daley and the list go's And all the McCubbins's,"LOUIE" & CAY McManus I could go on Just to name a few. I am thinkin you & I have had our teeth in all of them at one time or another huh
> 
> Gary


I love every time you and I get to shoot together. It's more like a walk in the field with a very close friend that is interrupted with the occasional side thought of shooting an arrow.

True enough Gary. The *MAJOR* point I'd like to bring out is; I for one owe the Bowhunters who gave away everything they knew to an up-start, wide-eyed, nimrod wanting to learn how to shoot without sights.
Many, Many thanks to;
Frank McCubbins
Steve Foust
Bob Gentery
Jim Brown
Gary McCane
Tom Daley
Roy McFarland
Louie Rangle
Dave Eatmon
And Cay McManus
_(side note) the list above covers a mind boggling number of World & National Championships. It's such a pleasure to have been counted as one of their friends_
These people gave away every "Secret" they had in this fine art of finger shooting in order to keep it going.
We that are left need to do the same.


----------



## 2413gary

These people (friends) are what drives me to practice and learn to beat TARGET PANIC of which I have won the battle with a little help from Frank Pearson. Life is good when you can hold, aim and shoot without Freaking out!!!


----------



## Harperman

Boyd, does Dave Eatmon shoot Recurve as well as Compound, and if so, is He the fella behind the "Eatmon 66" high performance recurve??....That was said to be a great bow back in the mid to late 90's.......Jim


----------



## Harperman

BOYD, GARY, and anyone else that has a good handle on the Barebow Finger shooting of Compound bows PLEASE consider putting together a book, or a video, of shooting techniques, bow set-up and tuning, and competition/hunting strategies specifically for this dying Art....I have messed with it a little bit, and I can say that at the bowshoppe,(any PRO shop, really) an archer shooting a compound with Fingers barebow is looked at as either an odd person, or a joke....Barebow is a tough way to shoot , but very rewarding, and with proper set-up, and practice, is a seriously effective shooting method for Bowhunting.......So???......Whata Y'all think??....Maybe something along the lines of the Masters of the Barebow series that was put together for the Trad shooters??..........Jim


----------



## Boyd

Harperman said:


> Boyd, does Dave Eatmon shoot Recurve as well as Compound, and if so, is He the fella behind the "Eatmon 66" high performance recurve??....That was said to be a great bow back in the mid to late 90's.......Jim


I'm not sure. I've been talking with Dave so I'll ask him.


----------



## 2413gary

What a great idea Jim but I am not up to the task I type one key at a time. But I would love to help I could talk for days on how to learn the gap system California gap or pick a point system or combining them getting the best of both. and how the gap system I use is basicly is a form of instinctive shooting. which is very deadly for hunting and 3d's. Just a note not here to argue who's system is the best just what works best for me. Also would love to help anybody who wants to learn nonsight archery. And yes I am full of pigeon poop just ask Boyd.

A book would be great
Gary


----------



## OBE

I agree. Especially passing this on to our youth.... our future.


Boyd said:


> These people gave away every "Secret" they had in this fine art of finger shooting in order to keep it going.
> We that are left need to do the same.


----------



## OBE

This would be a great addition to anyone's Archery library.


Harperman said:


> BOYD, GARY, and anyone else that has a good handle on the Barebow Finger shooting of Compound bows PLEASE consider putting together a book, or a video, of shooting techniques, bow set-up and tuning, and competition/hunting strategies specifically for this dying Art....I have messed with it a little bit, and I can say that at the bowshoppe,(any PRO shop, really) an archer shooting a compound with Fingers barebow is looked at as either an odd person, or a joke....Barebow is a tough way to shoot , but very rewarding, and with proper set-up, and practice, is a seriously effective shooting method for Bowhunting.......So???......Whata Y'all think??....Maybe something along the lines of the Masters of the Barebow series that was put together for the Trad shooters??..........Jim


----------



## OBE

Gary,
There was a fellow AT'er that took it upon himself, to creat a great document about the Nuts and Bolts of Archery. He was trying to gain knowledge of equipment set up and use, because a book wasn't available that covered almost everything he wanted to know. The information he gathered from other Archers and consolidated into a fantastic document is invaluable. 
I would like to be the person to put together a book based on yours and others experience shooting with finers (with or without sights). Just as you stated, this shouldn't turn into a "mine is better than yours" but rather what worked for each shooter. I would be more than happy to listen to you and I would do all the typing. 


2413gary said:


> What a great idea Jim but I am not up to the task I type one key at a time. But I would love to help I could talk for days on how to learn the gap system California gap or pick a point system or combining them getting the best of both. and how the gap system I use is basicly is a form of instinctive shooting. which is very deadly for hunting and 3d's. Just a note not here to argue who's system is the best just what works best for me. Also would love to help anybody who wants to learn nonsight archery. And yes I am full of pigeon poop just ask Boyd.
> 
> A book would be great
> Gary


----------



## Harperman

OBE....Regarding Your last post....This is kinda how the Masters of the Barebow series was put together, for the Trad guys...Folks that were known to be good hunting shots, and good 3-D and Target shooters basically just explain the ins and outs of how they shoot...Some folks covered Form, and equipment set-up, and so on and so forth....The 3 video series was and is a great success, and has helped A LOT of Trad shooters around the world...I personally would enjoy both a book, and a video, but even a book by it's self would be great....PLEASE consider this.....Take Care!!........Jim


----------



## minnie3

great idea. the nuts and bolts pages mentioned are proving helpful for me right now, as of a week ago i've started to play with barebow recurve.

first time i have heard of California gap. does the california refer to any specific difference?

have a good weekend and happy shooting.


----------



## BarebowMN

As far as TV hunters, some great fingers/ barebow compound shooters are Tim Wells, Dan and Guy Fitzgerald, also Chuck Adams (fingers/ sight)


----------



## OBE

I have already begun laying down a foundation for this. If anyone has had someone in their lives, that has been a turning point in their success as a finger shooting archer, let me know what they shared that made you better. If you can include pictures to demonstrate this, even better. Thanks for all the input.


Harperman said:


> OBE....Regarding Your last post....This is kinda how the Masters of the Barebow series was put together, for the Trad guys...Folks that were known to be good hunting shots, and good 3-D and Target shooters basically just explain the ins and outs of how they shoot...Some folks covered Form, and equipment set-up, and so on and so forth....The 3 video series was and is a great success, and has helped A LOT of Trad shooters around the world...I personally would enjoy both a book, and a video, but even a book by it's self would be great....PLEASE consider this.....Take Care!!........Jim


----------



## HogHunterInFl

Howard Hill
Fred Bear
Byron Ferguson


----------



## smcginnis

California gap system, would like to here more about that. You guys write it and I will read it.

Steve


----------



## biblethumpncop

Rick McKinney, Jay Barrs, Butch Johnson, Brady Ellison, Larry Wise, Jamie Loesch.... but not John Heffelfinger...


----------



## monkeydad

If you write it we will buy it. I don't shoot barebow, gotta have my sights but, those who do are the guys I look up to and would love to learn from. Something like this might bring about a new interest in finger shooting.


----------



## OBE

Yes, indeed.


BarebowMN said:


> As far as TV hunters, some great fingers/ barebow compound shooters are Tim Wells, Dan and Guy Fitzgerald, also Chuck Adams (fingers/ sight)


----------



## OBE

Excellent. Keep them coming.


biblethumpncop said:


> Rick McKinney, Jay Barrs, Butch Johnson, Brady Ellison, Larry Wise, Jamie Loesch.... but not John Heffelfinger...


----------



## OBE

Don't plan on selling it. Just would like to have something that all can share. I don't shoot barebow either but have had some barebow shooters help me along the way. After a few weeks of gathering information and creating a rough draft, I would like to send it out to those of you that have responded to this and get some feedback on the layout and content of the document. Thanks.


monkeydad said:


> If you write it we will buy it. I don't shoot barebow, gotta have my sights but, those who do are the guys I look up to and would love to learn from. Something like this might bring about a new interest in finger shooting.


----------



## biblethumpncop

OBE said:


> Excellent. Keep them coming.


Jennifer Nichols, Denise Parker, Daryll Pace, Ed Elliason, Vic Wunderly


----------



## zestycj7

I shoot with Louie Rangle and Jerry Avery all the time. All I shoot are Louies Gator vanes. More of the greats I shoot with are Bob Jenson, Rocky Chisholm, Dennis Hayworth and Bruce Kipley.
Anyone have any contact inof on Frank McCubbins? He was best friends with my brother and I would reeally like to get agold of him.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary

smcginnis said:


> California gap system, would like to here more about that. You guys write it and I will read it.
> 
> Steve


 The California gap system did not necessarily start in Ca. There were a bunch of us that shot that way in the 70's, 80's and 90's. There was a strong group of pick a point shooters from back east (Jim Brown,Roy McFarland and more) It was a great rivalry. I have not seen the Masters of Barebow book or video But I know Larry Yien shoots this way and talks about the gap in the video
Gary


----------



## Boyd

2413gary said:


> But I know Larry Yien shoots this way and talks about the gap in the video
> Gary


Can't forget about Mr. Larry Yien. Not sure on the amount but he's a multi World Champ with a long bow.


----------



## hunter 57

Good thread !!! In the early 1990's I had the pleasure of meeting Tim Strickland. It was the Minnesota Deer Classic at the state fairgrounds. Most of the attendees were interested in antlers, not finger shooting a bow. It allowed me to have a two hour + conversation with him. Tim Strickland is an outstanding finger shooter and very knowledgeable coach. I have not seen or talked to him since, in fact i doubt he would remember the conversation. To sum it up- Gas for truck 20$ - Deer classic admission 8$ - Two hour conversation with Tim Strickland - Priceless


----------



## OBE

Would you mind asking these fellow shooters, if they would write up something that could be included in this? Anything at all (lessons learned, changes that made score improvement, instructors that helped them, etc). Thanks.


zestycj7 said:


> I shoot with Louie Rangle and Jerry Avery all the time. All I shoot are Louies Gator vanes. More of the greats I shoot with are Bob Jenson, Rocky Chisholm, Dennis Hayworth and Bruce Kipley.
> Anyone have any contact inof on Frank McCubbins? He was best friends with my brother and I would reeally like to get agold of him.
> Don.


----------



## OBE

There are tons of great women finger shooters. Thanks for including them.


biblethumpncop said:


> Jennifer Nichols, Denise Parker, Daryll Pace, Ed Elliason, Vic Wunderly


----------



## OBE

Would you mind sharing your conversation with Tim? 


hunter 57 said:


> Good thread !!! In the early 1990's I had the pleasure of meeting Tim Strickland. It was the Minnesota Deer Classic at the state fairgrounds. Most of the attendees were interested in antlers, not finger shooting a bow. It allowed me to have a two hour + conversation with him. Tim Strickland is an outstanding finger shooter and very knowledgeable coach. I have not seen or talked to him since, in fact i doubt he would remember the conversation. To sum it up- Gas for truck 20$ - Deer classic admission 8$ - Two hour conversation with Tim Strickland - Priceless


----------



## zestycj7

Hey no prob. I see them almost every weekend.
Don.


OBE said:


> Would you mind asking these fellow shooters, if they would write up something that could be included in this? Anything at all (lessons learned, changes that made score improvement, instructors that helped them, etc). Thanks.


----------



## rsarns

Dave Eatmon does shoot recurve also.... and very well.


----------



## Boyd

Lets not forget Rhys Aizlewood.
The man from Australia who holds all the bowhunter World records.


----------



## vkrules

Rhys is a joy to watch,kicks my ass regularly.Billy Watson , also from down under, is worth a mention(shoots RU)


----------



## OBE

Can you get them to share a few words with us? thanks.



vkrules said:


> Rhys is a joy to watch,kicks my ass regularly.Billy Watson , also from down under, is worth a mention(shoots RU)


----------



## OBE

Absolutely.


BarebowMN said:


> As far as TV hunters, some great fingers/ barebow compound shooters are Tim Wells, Dan and Guy Fitzgerald, also Chuck Adams (fingers/ sight)


----------



## OBE

Hats off to them.


BarebowMN said:


> As far as TV hunters, some great fingers/ barebow compound shooters are Tim Wells, Dan and Guy Fitzgerald, also Chuck Adams (fingers/ sight)


----------



## Boyd

vkrules said:


> Rhys is a joy to watch,kicks my ass regularly.Billy Watson , also from down under, is worth a mention(shoots RU)


He is a long distance expert. All the long targets he's hammering the dot.


----------



## Boyd

Another great finger shooter is Richard Bromley. He, along with Rhys, shoots the long stuff like no other.
When Richard is on his game (which is anytime he picks up a bow) he pounds the middle.


----------



## Boyd

OBE said:


> Can you get them to share a few words with us? thanks.


I know Rhys is coming back form being very sick. He had quite a tussle with some health issues.
He is one guy you can learn from for sure.


----------



## OBE

Thanks again Boyd, for all the input. If you happen to recall any articles that have been published on any of the shooters, I would like to add these to the document as well.


----------



## zestycj7

2 pics of Louie, Rocky and Jerry from out at Oranco one day.
Don.


----------



## hunter 57

Gladly, I should have the time to post the high points of the conversation tonight.


----------



## kstur

How about Ed "Pops" Rhode.I had the pleasure of shooting with Ed when I was a kid. An all around great guy and shot. If I remember correctly he was the first person to shoot a perfect score on the NFAA field animal round.


----------



## Bubbadishus

Here is some more great shooters for you guys. Bob Nations, Dave Lewis, Don Barkley, John Shaw, Mark Houle, Don Stocks. I see Don Barkley all the time as he does my bow work. Amazing to watch how he shoots at the range on his ranch. Now he mostly hunts with recurve and longbow. Big time predator hunter. Not sure about the rest of those guys. I haven't seen them in a few years but man could they shoot. Just some of the greats in my mind.


----------



## OBE

Great grouping of arrows coming from sticks and strings. 


zestycj7 said:


> 2 pics of Louie, Rocky and Jerry from out at Oranco one day.
> Don.
> View attachment 1070245
> View attachment 1070244


----------



## OBE

Impressive. I will see if I can find records of his scores.


kstur said:


> How about Ed "Pops" Rhode.I had the pleasure of shooting with Ed when I was a kid. An all around great guy and shot. If I remember correctly he was the first person to shoot a perfect score on the NFAA field animal round.


----------



## OBE

So many unsung heroes.


Bubbadishus said:


> Here is some more great shooters for you guys. Bob Nations, Dave Lewis, Don Barkley, John Shaw, Mark Houle, Don Stocks. I see Don Barkley all the time as he does my bow work. Amazing to watch how he shoots at the range on his ranch. Now he mostly hunts with recurve and longbow. Big time predator hunter. Not sure about the rest of those guys. I haven't seen them in a few years but man could they shoot. Just some of the greats in my mind.


----------



## OBE

Please excuse my ignorance of these shooters. Which face goes with the name? I thought the name Oranco sounded familiar. I think this is where the SW Outdoor Sectionals is being held this year. 


zestycj7 said:


> 2 pics of Louie, Rocky and Jerry from out at Oranco one day.
> Don.
> View attachment 1070245
> View attachment 1070244


----------



## OBE

I found some great memorials dedicated to Pops, that I think you will enjoy reading and be proud of knowing and being able to shoot with him.


kstur said:


> How about Ed "Pops" Rhode.I had the pleasure of shooting with Ed when I was a kid. An all around great guy and shot. If I remember correctly he was the first person to shoot a perfect score on the NFAA field animal round.


----------



## Boyd

OBE said:


> Please excuse my ignorance of these shooters. Which face goes with the name? I thought the name Oranco sounded familiar. I think this is where the SW Outdoor Sectionals is being held this year.


Top picture... Louie, Rocky, Jerry.


----------



## zestycj7

By chance, does the name John Bridgewater ring a bell for anyone?
He didn't win any of the big shoots but came close and had a lot of animals in the record books.
Don.


----------



## rsarns

Gerald Hickman is another not to forget.


----------



## OBE

Thanks.


rsarns said:


> Gerald Hickman is another not to forget.


----------



## OBE

Rightly deserves being recognized.


zestycj7 said:


> By chance, does the name John Bridgewater ring a bell for anyone?
> He didn't win any of the big shoots but came close and had a lot of animals in the record books.
> Don.


----------



## Fingerdog56

How about more of the top women shooters; Sandy McCain's got more national titles than Carter's got pills.... and Jan Sciacca just shot the top BH score @ the NFAA marked 3D Nationals in Redding last weekend; (That can't be right???)


----------



## OBE

Thanks and congratulations to Jan.


Fingerdog56 said:


> How about more of the top women shooters; Sandy McCain's got more national titles than Carter's got pills.... and Jan Sciacca just shot the top BH score @ the NFAA marked 3D Nationals in Redding last weekend; (That can't be right???)


----------



## Harperman

rsarns said:


> Gerald Hickman is another not to forget.


 Gerald posts on here, from time to time....I bought some sweet old Hoyt wheels from Him last year...Jim


----------



## lizardbow

How about listing what bows they shoot? Obviously people change bows. But I bet these pros tend to favor medium axle to axle with cams or long axle length with deflex and wheels. I'd like to see what the trend is.


----------



## Harperman

Anyone mention the Goza's??......They are Tough in the 3-D game.......Jim


----------



## Indianbullet

I have had the pleasure to shoot with Bobby Gentry for the last month and am honored to call him a good friend. I don't shoot fingers but he helped me with my game immensely. He holds several records and can pound arrows for 8 hours straight. I sure couldn't hang with him in the practice area. 
Hell I came away with such a wealth of knowledge from him I could never put a price tag on that.





KStover said:


> Don't forget Bob Gentry. He shot a 544 field and 538 hunter rounds at the 09 NFAA National Field Championship. He has won
> 7 NFAA National Field Championships. He shoots Pro FSL.
> 
> 
> Keith


----------



## 2413gary

lizardbow said:


> How about listing what bows they shoot? Obviously people change bows. But I bet these pros tend to favor medium axle to axle with cams or long axle length with deflex and wheels. I'd like to see what the trend is.


Tom Daley an old 96 bear jennings but I think he could shoot a Volkswagon and win. Sandy McCain 06 protec xt4000 cam&1/2, Rick Stark Montega wheel &1/2 Cay McManus Hoyt Oaisis.Richard Bromley 06 protec xt4000 wheel &1/2, Chuck & Jan Sciacca I think Darton not sure which mod. You are right long axel to axel most shoot bows you can't buy. I think the hoyt Vantage ltd is about the only one that comes close.
Gary


----------



## OBE

ttt


----------



## rsarns

Alan Eagleton... Dan Croft....


----------



## 2413gary

Here two of them Cay sent this to me last night what a great idea to be able see and here this
Gary
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sia0i0HUebI


----------



## rsarns

Great video


----------



## Boyd

2413gary said:


> Here two of them Cay sent this to me last night what a great idea to be able see and here this
> Gary
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sia0i0HUebI


Gary,
I watched this video last night. That was a great trip back into history.
And I just love Joe & Cay. Excellent people indeed.


----------



## Harperman

Gary, thanks for the video link, it was pretty cool video....One thing that I have found (with the exception of one person) is that it seems like Finger shooters are just down to earth, unassuming types, regardless of how many Titles they have won....Excellent video, thanks again for posting it.....Jim


----------



## fingers

A few names come to mind besides those who have already been mentioned, Steve Gibbs, Eric Hall, Vince Herschell. Steve had one of the softest releases I ever saw. As far as bare bow, Frank McCubbins has my vote. He makes wild life jewelry and can be found at the NW sportsman shows, hawking his art, and it is nice. Once Vince got a handle on that clicker he was shooting out of his gourd. I only got to shoot with Eric Hall once, at the Redding Classic. He was so patient executing his shot. I am so thankful to have competed with those guys back in the 90's. And there were so many others that could be mentioned from the NW, Pat Berger, JC James, Dallas Wood, Randy Spanfelner, Steve Johnson, Carolyn Phillips, the Sandquist twins, Darrel and Farrel, Bill Jandrazek, Bob Constant, Bob Stivison, Dennis Bird,,,, there were so many and I missed a lot of them. And one dear to my heart, old Vic Mathews, my very good friend. A world champion while in his 80's. I really miss him, he was what archery was all about.


----------



## fingers

A few names come to mind besides those who have already been mentioned, Steve Gibbs, Eric Hall, Vince Herschell. Steve had one of the softest releases I ever saw. As far as bare bow, Frank McCubbins has my vote. He makes wild life jewelry and can be found at the NW sportsman shows, hawking his art, and it is nice. Once Vince got a handle on that clicker he was shooting out of his gourd. I only got to shoot with Eric Hall once, at the Redding Classic. He was so patient executing his shot. I am so thankful to have competed with those guys back in the 90's. And there were so many others that could be mentioned from the NW, Pat Berger, JC James, Dallas Wood, Randy Spanfelner, Steve Johnson, Carolyn Phillips, the Sandquist twins, Darrel and Farrel, Bill Jandrazek, Bob Constant, Bob Stivison,,,, there were so many and I missed a lot of them. And one dear to my heart, old Vic Mathews, my adopted dad. A world champion while in his 80's. I really miss him, he was what archery was all about.


----------



## elkaholic1

Hi, I am a compound bare bow shooter myself and have won many tournaments shooting barebow. I enjoy shooting this style of shooting and I know it takes a lot of practice to master this art. There aren't a lot of us left where I live and I would like to see more get back into the barebow style. I have shot with Jim Brown,Tom Daley Roy Macfarland in Vegas, and have known and met many of these barebow shooters mentioned above and they are all great bunch of archers and I have enjoyed the opportunity to shoot with them and get to know them. I hope that a book or a dvd can be put together. That would be great let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## vkrules

Went to a 3dAAA shoot 2 weeks ago and we had 2 finger shooters in the top ten shootout( first time I've seen that) Rhys Azelwood and Dwayne Callun


----------



## OBE

Congratulations to both.


vkrules said:


> Went to a 3dAAA shoot 2 weeks ago and we had 2 finger shooters in the top ten shootout( first time I've seen that) Rhys Azelwood and Dwayne Callun


----------



## OBE

For those of you that have posted names of shooters, aquaintances and friends.....Do you have any pictures of these persons, that I can attach to their names (especially of them shooting their toys)? Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## OBE

Here are a couple of interviews with Denny Cline

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4HHc2Q-DvQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKeS7hFoQec


----------



## OBE

A lot of the shooters mentioned in this thread are listed here:
http://sites.google.com/site/socalarchery/Home/photos/state-broadhead-2010
http://sites.google.com/site/socalarchery/Home/broadhead-2011-tejon-ranch

Can you please look at the pictures and let me know if there is a face I can now attach to a name? Thanks.


----------



## minnie3

vkrules said:


> Went to a 3dAAA shoot 2 weeks ago and we had 2 finger shooters in the top ten shootout( first time I've seen that) Rhys Azelwood and Dwayne Callun


vk rules, moonan flat 2009, john stephenson, barebow fingers, made the top ten.


----------



## OBE

zestycj7 said:


> I shoot with Louie Rangle and Jerry Avery all the time. All I shoot are Louies Gator vanes. More of the greats I shoot with are Bob Jenson, Rocky Chisholm, Dennis Hayworth and Bruce Kipley.
> Anyone have any contact inof on Frank McCubbins? He was best friends with my brother and I would reeally like to get agold of him.
> Don.


pm sent to you on contact number for Frank.


----------



## Okie1bow

All the above plus Bobby Graham, 2010 NFAA National Indoor champion, bare bow; TAA [Tulsa Archery Association], Tulsa Okla. And from history: Joe Thorton, Hardy Ward, Ray Rogers and a host of others.


----------



## zestycj7

OBE said:


> pm sent to you on contact number for Frank.


Thanks. 
I called him. It was good to talk with him.
Don.


----------



## rsarns

Okie1bow said:


> All the above plus Bobby Graham, 2010 NFAA National Indoor champion, bare bow; TAA [Tulsa Archery Association], Tulsa Okla. And from history: Joe Thorton, Hardy Ward, Ray Rogers and a host of others.


Bobby Graham! I will second that. He also won the 2010 NFAA Field. He took 2nd in this years Indoor National (I was tied with him but he beat me with 2 more X's!) . He is a great guy and deserves his name here.


----------



## grichards

great idea. I would love to read this.


----------



## zestycj7

I shot with Tom Daley and Gary McCain today in the NFAA Southwest Nationals, they both took 1st in thier classes, congrats guys.
Don.


----------



## OBE

zestycj7 said:


> I shot with Tom Daley and Gary McCain today in the NFAA Southwest Nationals, they both took 1st in thier classes, congrats guys.
> Don.


 great shooting to them both. Do you happen to have scores and winners of the AMBHFL?


----------



## minnie3

zestycj7 said:


> I shot with Tom Daley and Gary McCain today in the NFAA Southwest Nationals, they both took 1st in thier classes, congrats guys.
> Don.


what bows are they shooting in the photo? any details?


----------



## zestycj7

Minnie,
Tom shoots an old Jennings and Gary shoots a Hoyt. As for the specs on them I can't say, sorry.
Gary has been posting on this thread so maybe he will give the specs.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7

OBE said:


> great shooting to them both. Do you happen to have scores and winners of the AMBHFL?


Nope I don't have any scores. They should be posted on the NFAA websight sometime this month. 
Don.


----------



## 2413gary

Tom Daley is shooting a 97 Bear Jennings and is changing to a Hoyt Vantage ltd I shoot a Hoyt Protec xt 4000 cam&1/2
Gary


minnie3 said:


> what bows are they shooting in the photo? any details?


----------



## minnie3

thanks and good shooting.


----------



## barebowguy

I dont believe that tom will stop shooting that jennings until it falls apart. I haven't seen anyone put you on that list Gary! but you should be there.
the people that have helped me the most are Tom Daley, Ben Rogers, and Mark Houle.


----------



## 2413gary

I loaned Tom a recurve Sunday better look out


----------



## zestycj7

Gary,
Is Tom going to be at the shoot at Oranco on Sunday, and is he shooting a recurve?
Don.


----------



## naklein

I couldn't paste the image, but Ed Rhode is on page 24. Plus there is a pretty good article about him.
http://www.iowastatearchery.com/arrowhund/septoct2010.pdf


----------



## jambomac

I had the honor of shooting against Chris Runion at the 2011 Indoor Nationals in Louisville. BHFSL: 299 day one, 300 day two - the guy is a rock. It was my first Nationals and Chris' poise, demeanor and gentlemanly approach was quite instructional for me. Only mistake I made (aside from shooting like a donk) was not finding out what those snacks were he was munching on... seems to me to be the only edge he had on me :wink:

I walked in thinking mid 290's would probably be good enough and I could pull that off: Now I know my game had better get near perfect to get up on the porch - thanks for the motivation, Chris!


----------



## 2413gary

No Tom will be at Cougar Mt. this weekend. The recurve is for the NAA Field Championship in Yankton in July


zestycj7 said:


> Gary,
> Is Tom going to be at the shoot at Oranco on Sunday, and is he shooting a recurve?
> Don.


----------



## zestycj7

Gary,
I made a gauge like we talked about and have been practicing with it, it works.
I will show you what I made up on Sunday, and thank you again for spending time with me.
Don.





2413gary said:


> No Tom will be at Cougar Mt. this weekend. The recurve is for the NAA Field Championship in Yankton in July


----------



## wchamp06

Boyd said:


> I'm not sure. I've been talking with Dave so I'll ask him.


Hi all: Dave Eatmon's Dad created The Eatmon 66 , Dave shot it in 94 and won the Nat,l. Dave is buillding takedowns. Hi Boyd. Havent seen u in some time. Gerald Hickman


----------



## wchamp06

Harperman said:


> Gerald posts on here, from time to time....I bought some sweet old Hoyt wheels from Him last year...Jim


Hi Jim: Thanks for the remembering. I shot recurve for many years. Won the Nat'ls in 96, 97, 05, and 07. I shot Bowhunterfreestyle limited (fingers) in 2010 and won Nat'l.) 74 years old.
Won world championship in 96 also (set record traditional Recurve) Switched back to recurve this year. Now 75 and its getting harder but I ain't quitten!!! Take care, Gerald


----------



## rsarns

I had the honor of shooting with Gerald and Danny Croft this past weekend at the State Field Championships... Yes, Gerald is back with a recurve and him and Danny both took 1st in their divisions. I don't mind getting my Butt kicked by someone who shoots so well... Nice thing was I had a serving come apart, Gerald offered to reserve it, then offered me a string he had. Fortunately I have a spare, but that shows what a great guy he is. Very helpful all day telling me why I sucked! LOL Just kidding! I had a blast all weekend, don't think I have laughed that much at a tournament!


----------



## Boyd

wchamp06 said:


> Hi all: Dave Eatmon's Dad created The Eatmon 66 , Dave shot it in 94 and won the Nat,l. Dave is buillding takedowns. Hi Boyd. Havent seen u in some time. Gerald Hickman


Gerald,
Man, it's been a long time my friend. Our paths haven't crossed for one reason of another. Miss seeing you two young whooper-snappers. 
I know I've been very busy with non-archery related stuff (life challenges). But I'm trying to get those things in order now so that I'll be able to get back into the swing of things soon.

_BTW Gerald Hickman, or anyone in the Hickman family for that matter, is a credit to our archery community. Over the years that this fine individual has been involved in archery, he's always made sure to give back to this sport in one form or another. I count myself blessed to be considered his friend. Love ya Gerald. Give my best to your better half._


----------



## Boyd

This picture was taken just after the finish of the 2006 World Field Archery Championships in Australia.
The MAN David Hughes in the middle.
Rhys Aizlewood on the right.(Current World Recond holder in the Field, Hunter & Animal, Bowhunter)
Myself on the left.


----------



## Boyd

David Hughes in action.












Larry Yien.












Bob Gentery.


----------



## Rattleman

Don't forget: Dave Clem, Todd McCormick, Dave Hyrn, Paul Donahoo,Rick Hunsinger


----------



## wchamp06

OBE said:


> Rightly deserves being recognized.


Hi: I would like to recommend Dan Hickman be put in the catagory of accomplished finger shooters. He holds the world records for traditional shooters as an Adult male. He won the nationals in Darrington in 2000. He doesnt get much shooting in right now due to other committments He lives in Snohomish Wa. Thanks, Gerald


----------



## OBE

Rattleman said:


> Don't forget: Dave Clem, Todd McCormick, Dave Hyrn, Paul Donahoo,Rick Hunsinger


Great choices. I have already found lots of info on Dave Clem, since you posted this.If you have ANY information on these shooters, please pass it on for the document. Thanks.


----------



## OBE

wchamp06 said:


> Hi: I would like to recommend Dan Hickman be put in the catagory of accomplished finger shooters. He holds the world records for traditional shooters as an Adult male. He won the nationals in Darrington in 2000. He doesnt get much shooting in right now due to other committments He lives in Snohomish Wa. Thanks, Gerald


Gerald,
do you have any words of guidance, on where the line should be drawn in the sand. 
thanks. do you have any pictures of you and Dan shooting that can be added to the document?
thanks.


----------



## OBE

Boyd said:


> This picture was taken just after the finish of the 2006 World Field Archery Championships in Australia.
> The MAN David Hughes in the middle.
> Rhys Aizlewood on the right.(Current World Recond holder in the Field, Hunter & Animal, Bowhunter)
> Myself on the left.


How did all of you get to be team members for each county? Were you invited? Was there a try out. Was it based on accomplishments over the year? thanks.


----------



## OBE

View attachment 1095754


biblethumpncop said:


> Jennifer Nichols, Denise Parker, Daryll Pace, Ed Elliason, Vic Wunderly


 Jennifer Nichols







Denise Parker







Daryll Pace


----------



## steve morley

A few names I know but many many more I never heard of, it's good to read about and know we have so many great shooters out there.


----------



## wchamp06

OBE said:


> Gerald,
> do you have any words of guidance, on where the line should be drawn in the sand.
> thanks. do you have any pictures of you and Dan shooting that can be added to the document?
> thanks.


I will dig around and see if I can come up with some. Gerald


----------



## wchamp06

Boyd said:


> Gerald,
> Man, it's been a long time my friend. Our paths haven't crossed for one reason of another. Miss seeing you two young whooper-snappers.
> I know I've been very busy with non-archery related stuff (life challenges). But I'm trying to get those things in order now so that I'll be able to get back into the swing of things soon.
> 
> _BTW Gerald Hickman, or anyone in the Hickman family for that matter, is a credit to our archery community. Over the years that this fine individual has been involved in archery, he's always made sure to give back to this sport in one form or another. I count myself blessed to be considered his friend. Love ya Gerald. Give my best to your better half._


Thanks for the kind words. We are planning on attending the Oregon safari. Will be there on friday before the shoot. I am not shooting very good. I was having some problems about a year ago. Turns out I had had a couple of silent heart attacks. About half of my heart was dead so I do not have the stamina I used to have, but I ain't gonna quit. I still can have fun shooting. Even my recurve! God is good!! See ya soon--Luv ya.


----------



## wchamp06

I tried attaching pictures but no luck. If you send me your Email I will attach a couple of pictures. Gerald


----------



## wchamp06

wchamp06 said:


> I will dig around and see if I can come up with some. Gerald


I tried attaching pictures but no luck. Send me your Email address, and I will attach some pictures. Gerald


----------



## wchamp06

wchamp06 said:


> I will dig around and see if I can come up with some. Gerald


I tried attaching pictures but no luck. Send me your Email address, and I will attach some pictures. Gerald


----------



## OBE

fuelracerpat said:


> Look here... 57-2003917-NFAA Outdoor National ChampionsResults.pdf and look at any of the "limited", barebow (BB) or Traditional styles and look for names that appear more than once...there you have it.
> This is on the NFAA site under "results" waaayyy down near the bottom of the list.
> For me...
> David Hughes
> Dennie Cline
> Charlie Langston
> Charlie and David are gone...
> The best out there right now is Rick Stark, from Virginia, I think... He has won the Nat'l Indoor and Outdoor Championship in Barebow so many times it is becoming routine.










*Denny Cline after an 18 year lay-off placed second in his division (2008 NFAA National Outdoor) using a Hoyt Pro Vantage with cables and wheels, aluminum arrows with feathers. Shooting 490's Field and hunter rounds. *


----------



## fuelracerpat

OBE said:


> View attachment 1096437
> 
> *Denny Cline after an 18 year lay-off placed second in his division (2008 NFAA National Outdoor) using a Hoyt Pro Vantage with cables and wheels, aluminum arrows with feathers. Shooting 490's Field and hunter rounds. *


I shot Nat's that year with David and the rest. I was on the same bale with David, Denny and "Fast Eddie" McCrary (another name for the list) the first day. David had then already had a severe round with throat cancer. He had a trach tube and a feeding tube at the time. Denny was shooting the same arrows from his retirement and the nocks would not stay on the shafts(glue-on "Pro" nocks). I shot with Lee regularly in Texas. He has since had a round with colon cancer and is in recovery. David had to switch to shooting left-handed after that year and within a couple of months was smackin' me around again pretty good. He had the trach tube set-up until he passed, and bless his heart, he would do everything he could to help someone with their shooting, but damn, he was hard to understand. When he got tired it got worse, but he never gave up trying.


----------



## Robert58

I really miss seeing David Hughes at the Shoots. He always had a good word for everyone.

Robert


----------



## OBE

wchamp06 said:


> Hi: I would like to recommend Dan Hickman be put in the catagory of accomplished finger shooters. He holds the world records for traditional shooters as an Adult male. He won the nationals in Darrington in 2000. He doesnt get much shooting in right now due to other committments He lives in Snohomish Wa. Thanks, Gerald










Gerald (l) and Dan (r) Hickman


----------



## kballer1

How about Jim Ploen, Vic Berger, Hardy Ward, Jim Caspers, Jim Pickering, to name a few.


----------



## Bruce K

I found this link last night , http://www.timeelect.com/Archery.htm lots of old pictures ,and a bit of a story about a guys archery career , I had never heard of his name bet some of the others I had heard of before


----------



## steve morley

OBE said:


> View attachment 1097122
> 
> Gerald (l) and Dan (r) Hickman


Respect to those two, they set the records in 2004 and nobody has come close to those scores since. 

Looks like they have fantastic form from the pics:thumbs_up


----------



## 2413gary

Ok when OBE started this thd. he also asked how they shoot stringwalking, gap shooting, point of aim, pick a point,instinctive or what ever he is looking to get writen info on the how to shoot as to help new finger nonsight shooters help on getting started. I have given info on gaping in the window. RangerB has a great video on gaping at the target. Somebody need to give a good stringwalking and pick a point view. all of these thing would help new nonsight archers compound or Trad learn faster. We need to show the archery world that nonsight finger shooters are still here and the style is not going away. Please help keep this forum going find someone that shoot this way have them wright it down and send it in.
THANKS
Gary


----------



## steve morley

2413gary what he asked was do they have any training materal available.

I'm guessing most of these top shooters mentioned had a good coach behind them or were mentored by a former top shooter as they learnt. No secret or magic formula to get on the path of good shooting and lots of written info and good coach's out there to guide you.

My first field club we had two guys that won 7 IFAA European Field titles between them, I learnt a lot from these two as well as being inspired to shoot better. Going to National and International tourneys also exposes you to top shooters, you can learn a lot from just observing and I think all of them will freely give tips and hints after the tourney.

It would also be interesting to know the history behind some of these names, like who they learnt from :smile:


----------



## OBE

For those that shoot with and/or get together with these top shooters on a regular basis. Could you please keep this list with you when you attend a shoot or practice and hand one out to them for future pick up or mail in? Thanks a million.


WHEN and where DID YOU FIRST START ARCHERY

WHO HELPED YOU GET STARTED

WHO DID YOU LOOK UP TOO WHEN FIRST STARTING OUT

DO YOU REMEMBER YOUR FIRST BOW

WHEN WAS YOUR FIRST COMPETITION

GREAT SHOOTERS YOU MET THAT HELPED YOU

CHANGES IN EQUIPMENT THRU OUT YOUR CAREER (RECURVE TO COMPOUND)

MOST MEMORABLE SHOOTS (GREAT TIME AND/OR GREAT SHOOTING)

MOST MEMORABLE PERSON/S

DO FAMILY MEMBERS SHOOT AS WELL

ADVICE TO GIVE A YOUNG ARCHER JUST STARTING OUT 

ADVICE TO GIVE SOMEONE GRADUALLY MAKING THEIR WAY UP THE RANKS

ANYTHING THAT MAY HAVE HELPED YOU TO RELAX, DURING COMPETITION

STYLE/S OF SHOOTING THRU OUT YOUR CAREER

ARROW PREFERRENCE (CARBON, ALUM, ALLOY)

DO YOU HUNT

tab or glove

split finger or all fingers under

wrist sling


----------



## OBE

*2006 World Archery Champions*
_top (left to right)_
Larry Yien, David Hughes, Sonya Pask
_bottom (left to right)_
Cabe Johnson, Boyd Koehler, and Bob Gentry, Bret Cragle is not in the picture.


----------



## barebowguy

steve morley said:


> Respect to those two, they set the records in 2004 and nobody has come close to those scores since.
> 
> Looks like they have fantastic form from the pics:thumbs_up


Steve I do have a lot of respect for these two I have not had the pleasure to meet Dan but have had the pleasure to talk with Gerald a few times. 
as far as the records maybe in IFA nobody has come close but in NFAA they have (basically the same course)


----------



## wchamp06

barebowguy said:


> Steve I do have a lot of respect for these two I have not had the pleasure to meet Dan but have had the pleasure to talk with Gerald a few times.
> as far as the records maybe in IFA nobody has come close but in NFAA they have (basically the same course)[
> /QUOTE] You are so right. The NFAA records have been broken. We have a lot of excellent non site shooters. and I hope records are being broken Thats what records are for. I just got home from the Oregon Safari and I mean to tell you there was a lot of great bowhunter shooters there. Dan Croft was there. He is shooting his recurve really good. Gerald


----------



## steve morley

I use IFAA European/World records as my benchmark, it gives you something to work towards during practice and gives some indication if you're competitive for National\International tourneys. 

Recurve Bowhunter div is a fairly new venture for me (last Autum), during practice I've got pretty close to European records (440's) but 460's is way out of my reach at this time, looking at my own efforts I can really appreciate and respect what GREAT scores Gerald and Dan made.


----------



## nock tune

There is a gentleman from Florida who name needs to be mentioned, Frank Gandy. I beleave he was the only person to clean the animals at Nationals when they were unmarked!!


----------



## Brent Gandy

Frank Gandy is my grandfather. I shoot with him on a daily basis and we still travel to tournaments together.

He has been inducted into the National Archery Hall Of Fame and there is some good info here: http://www.archeryhalloffame.org/Gandy.html


----------



## rsarns

[/QUOTE] Dan Croft was there. He is shooting his recurve really good. Gerald[/QUOTE]

Dan has been on fire all year.... it will be fun to watch Gerald and Dan this weekend.


----------



## vkrules

vkrules said:


> Rhys is a joy to watch,kicks my ass regularly.Billy Watson , also from down under, is worth a mention(shoots RU)


 Note: Billy is US bound this week. Not sure how many shoots he will be attending,but keep an eye out for him, only thing he enjoys more than archery is talking about archery. He shoots a hoyt recurve 3 fingers under and looks down the arrow. Uses ACE or VAP arrows and a synthetic tab


----------



## minnie3

he told us he would be shooting at monroe and happy valley.


----------



## wchamp06

2413gary said:


> Ok when OBE started this thd. he also asked how they shoot stringwalking, gap shooting, point of aim, pick a point,instinctive or what ever he is looking to get writen info on the how to shoot as to help new finger nonsight shooters help on getting started. I have given info on gaping in the window. RangerB has a great video on gaping at the target. Somebody need to give a good stringwalking and pick a point view. all of these thing would help new nonsight archers compound or Trad learn faster. We need to show the archery world that nonsight finger shooters are still here and the style is not going away. Please help keep this forum going find someone that shoot this way have them wright it down and send it in.
> THANKS
> Gary


Amen to that Gary. The powers that be would really like to see us "just go away". That ain't gonna happen. Gerald


----------



## OBE

Here is the first of a few interviews.....*Gary McCain*.....Thank you for your time and sharing this with us.

WHEN and where DID YOU FIRST START ARCHERY
1959 Bakersfield Ca.
WHO HELPED YOU GET STARTED 
My Dad
WHO DID YOU LOOK UP TOO WHEN FIRST STARTING OUT 
My Dad and still do
DO YOU REMEMBER YOUR FIRST BOW
Bear Grisly 35 # I was 9 what a man
WHEN WAS YOUR FIRST COMPETITION 
1959 it was a golf shoot 9 holes Targets were 300 to 500 yds long with a ball of paper on a stand 3 arrows 1st flight arrow 2nd broadhead for chip shots 3rd flu flu to shoot the ball off the stand and hope you don't miss and go skidding by the hole. (what fun you would just pull back and let her fly)
GREAT SHOOTERS YOU MET THAT HELPED YOU 
Dick land, Tom Daley, Cal Vogt, Louie Rangle, Ben Rodgers,Frank Pearson and Sandy McCain
CHANGES IN EQUIPMENT THRU OUT YOUR CAREER (RECURVE TO COMPOUND)
1959 Recurve to 1972 Compound to 2008 then back to recurve, compound, recurve, compound get the picture 
MOST MEMORABLE SHOOTS (GREAT TIME AND/OR GREAT SHOOTING)
1991 the first time I won the World Bowhunter "Team" Championship at the Fresno Safari on the last target and the last arrow to win
1993 first time I won the California State Broadhead Championship
The Fresno Safari everytime 
MOST MEMORABLE PERSON/S
Joe McManus 1977 NFAA field Championship a TORNADO !!! stopped the shoot I was freaking out Joe said can't out run it might as well sit down and let it blow by. I thought this crazy fool is going to get us killed. We been good friends ever since 
DO FAMILY MEMBERS SHOOT AS WELL 
Yes
ADVICE TO GIVE A YOUNG ARCHER JUST STARTING OUT 
Don't get to serious have fun learn how to shoot, then get serious if needed. sometimes the serious Archers lose sight of what archery is about 
The beauty of the flight of an arrow
ADVICE TO GIVE SOMEONE GRADUALLY MAKING THEIR WAY UP THE RANKS
watch the top archers shoot look at their equipment shoot with them if possible. get in the group you will never beat them if you don't shoot with them
ANYTHING THAT MAY HAVE HELPED YOU TO RELAX, DURING COMPETITION 
Beer but I didn't shoot very well just thought I did (lol)
STYLE/S OF SHOOTING THRU OUT YOUR CAREER
Barebow, Freestyle, Bowhunter, Trad (Bowhunter nonsight my favorite)
ARROW PREFERRENCE (CARBON, ALUM, ALLOY) 
Easton Full Metal Jacket Tough, straight, heavy and pull from 3d's easy
DO YOU HUNT
Yes it is why I work so hard in practice and shoot competive archery
To be a better hunter



steve morley said:


> It would also be interesting to know the history behind some of these names, like who they learnt from :smile:


----------



## 2413gary

Steve I learned to shoot buy watching,listening,talking and begging for info from the top shooters in NFAA Bowhunter and Bearbow div. Some would offer and some would not my good friends have helped along the way. I have went to as many state and national championships NFAA as I could. If you are going to beat the best you have to shoot with them. I know you know this from some of your postings. I have countless people say I will wait till i shoot better before I go to a championship shoot. they never make it.You have to go and get your whippins to learn how to win. Tom Daley,Ben Rodgers,Louie Rangle all California Bowman Hunters Hall of Fame Almost forget Sandy McCain. Go to CBH/SAA WEB SITE look up Hall of Fame I have shot with all the one's that are still alive and some that are gone these are some of the people that have helped me along the way. after they pounded me into the target butt.

Gary


----------



## 2413gary

Just got back from the IBO World Trad shoot my first time for IBO got my butt handed to me on a platter ILL BE BACK !!

Gary


----------



## OBE

*Sandy McCain*.....Thank you for your time and sharing this with us.


WHEN AND WHERE DID YOU FIRST START ARCHERY
In Bakersfield, California after I met my husband, Gary McCain, in 1972. 

WHO HELPED YOU GET STARTED
My boyfriend Gary McCain helped get me started. We were married in June of 1972 

WHO DID YOU LOOK UP TOO WHEN FIRST STARTING OUT
Gary McCain, Chuck & Betty Jensen, Daryl & Betty Blair, Jean Culver and everyone who could shoot better than me. I want to shoot better than the one closest to me so I could move up and get better. I wanted to better my score every time I shot.

DO YOU REMEMBER YOUR FIRST BOW
Swift Wing Recurve (I still have it!) 

WHEN WAS YOUR FIRST COMPETITION
Porterville 1972. I won a turkey and my brother Gary Johnson had a plaque made for me as a Christmas gift with the wishbone from that turkey. I still have the plaque to this day.

GREAT SHOOTERS YOU MET THAT HELPED YOU
Gary McCain my husband has been my coach and best friend through it all. Ever so often I would meet archers that didn’t show me anything new but it is what they said that has made changes in my archery. I have met great archers along my life journey such as; Tom Daley, Ben Rogers, Jim Brown, Cay McManus and many more.

CHANGES IN EQUIPMENT THRU OUT YOUR CAREER (RECURVE TO COMPOUND)
I started out with a recurve and Gary had to pry it out of my hands. I was beginning to beat the compound shooters with my recurve but didn't pay much attention to it. Gary said, "If you want to compete you will have to shoot a compound." "Compete!?" I responded. I never thought about it I was just shooting my arrows and enjoying it. I loved to shoot my bow and I never thought about completing even thought I was shooting in tournaments. I just kept trying to shoot a better score than I did the last time I shot. I was playing my own game. I have always shot recurve and compound without sights and fingers. That is until 2009. I recently took a journey to try out for the Olympics. That is shooting recurves with a sight and fingers. I have gained a wealth of knowledge, wisdom and understand about me, archery and life itself. I have some great coaches helping me along the way, Don Rabska, Alison Rhodius and Gary McCain!

MOST MEMORABLE SHOOTS (GREAT TIME AND/OR GREAT SHOOTING)
My most favorite shoot I enjoy, to this day, is the California State Broadhead Championships. It is a 2 day shoot, 3D unmarked, and one arrow per target with 42 targets each day. The range is set up the day before the shoot by several people. it is a fresh range for everyone. This shoot travels and is located at a different range every year. Everyone has a fair chance as the distances are unknown to all. After each day everyone sits around their camp like they had a real day of hunting and talks about the ones they hit and the ones that got away. They sit around the campfire and tell their hunting stories of the past years and their future plans for the upcoming year. They also talk about the past history of archery the days of "remember when and who." I like that!

I also have great memories of winning my first tournaments where I was the Champion in my style of shooting. I have won several local, regional, state, nation, and placed in world tournaments and set many records with both recurve and compound styles all in non sight with fingers. I have enjoyed it all. I always walk away from a tournament or a hunt with gained knowledge! I have won and not won in tournaments and I gain the most from when I did not win. Sometimes the win over shadows the knowledge gained and is forgotten.

And of course there was my first deer that I took with my bow and then many thereafter. I love shooting archery and every day I make memories.

MOST MEMORABLE PERSON/S
Gary McCain, Jean Culver (when I beat Jean I gained confidence) Ben Rogers, Jim Brown, Cay McManus (holds more national titles that any other adult archer of any style) Louie Rangel, Tom Daley, Dick Land, Betty Gulman. I know there are many more forgive me for leaving their names off.

DO FAMILY MEMBERS SHOOT AS WELL
Yes!! My husband, Gary and my son, Matt also shoot archery and hunt. I have a brother Jody Johnson and some cousins who also shoot. Other family members who shoot are, my sister-in-law (Gary's sister) Judy her husband Mark Farris and their boys, Dylan, Garrette and Mason.

ADVICE TO GIVE A YOUNG ARCHER JUST STARTING OUT 
Have fun and don't take yourself too seriously. No one can tell you how important this sport is to you. That you will decide for yourself. What you spend your most time on is what is most important to you. Get a good coach!

ADVICE TO GIVE SOMEONE GRADUALLY MAKING THEIR WAY UP THE RANKS
ANYTHING THAT MAY HAVE HELPED YOU TO RELAX, DURING COMPETITION
Breath or you will pass out!! Trust your ability. Be truly honest with yourself. Again I say, No one, can tell you how important this sport is to you, that you will have decide for yourself. No one can force you to have fun that again you will do yourself. If you want to shoot great you will have to feel your shot. However you practice is how you will shoot in the tournaments or during hunting. Your practice should not only consist of physical practice but you must also take time to mentally practice. Training your brain will cause the whole body to work together and increase your performance in archery whether it be in archery competition or hunting. You can have the right equipment and the ability but if your mind is not a part of helping you reach your goals, you will get stuck. Everyone can have a good day shooting but it takes mental training to have more of them more often. 

STYLE/S OF SHOOTING THRU OUT YOUR CAREER
Traditional Recurve, Barebow (Recurve & Compound) Bowhunter (Compound) FITA Recurve

ARROW PREFERRENCE (CARBON, ALUM, ALLOY)
I have shot them all! I prefer the arrow that gives me the best arrow flight out of the bow that I am shooting.

DO YOU HUNT
YES!!!! And I do it with a bow. I have taken several animals with my bow.


----------



## OBE

*Gerald Hickman*.....Thank you for your time and sharing this with us.

WHEN AND WHERE DID YOU FIRST START ARCHERY....My wife and I started in 1959. I was a career Navy man and got assigned to a defense speciaweapons base in albuquerque NM. I had always thought bowhunting would be neet so I found Harold Groves in the yellow pages. He made the Groves Spitfire bows right there in Albuquerque. They were a great bow. I worked part time for him. Harold taught me how to make strings, so I made them for him and worked to pay for my first bow, for me and my wife. Incidentally, my wife is a renowned archer. She has won the Redding Ca. shoot to many times t to count. ( I think 9 times) She has won the NFAA Nationals 9 times. (she shoots compound freestyle Master Senior)

WHO HELPED YOU GET STARTED...Harold Groves. He was, at the time, the one who knew all things. He was a craftsman and a good shot with a bow. He gave me a lot of good pointers. He was the one a lot of people looked up to for bow knowledge..He taught me a lot. My first bow was a Groves Spitfire. It was a 69" 41 lb bow and I shot Easton 24SRTX 1816 28". ( I had a whole half doz.)
WHO DID YOU LOOK UP TOO WHEN FIRST STARTING OUT 
WHEN WAS YOUR FIRST COMPETITION My first competition was the State Target in Los alamos NM. I had been shooting for a whole 3 months when I was encouraged to go. I won the state championship shooting instinctive and beat all of the freesyle shooters also. I was a greenhorn and did not realize the magnitude of that.
GREAT SHOOTERS YOU MET THAT HELPED YOU....Hard to say....I had a 2 year layoff from 1962-1964 when I got orders to Iceland. We started again in 1964 

CHANGES IN EQUIPMENT THRU OUT YOUR CAREER (RECURVE,COMPOUND) Hard to keep up with the changes that occurred back then. I know that the first compound I saw was about 1969 and I told the guy that I did not have an oil can big enuff to keep it lubricated. I also told him that they would not catch on. Goes to show ya how smart I am...

MOST MEMORABLE SHOOTS (GREAT TIME AND/OR GREAT SHOOTING)Shooting Redding with my recurve and I have won redding everytime I have shot recurve in the senior category.

MOST MEMORABLE PERSON/S.....I would have to say, David Hughes. I knew who he was in the 60's and I was never able to get the time off to shoot with him in either Nationals or Sectionals. I don't know if I could have beat him (probably not), but his record is something to behold......Also Earl Hoyt was a personal friend of mine. He was the most knowledgable man I have known. My wife and I shot for Earl back in the 60's. He made a great bow (Pro Medalist)... 

DO FAMILY MEMBERS SHOOT AS WELL.......Yes, Almost all of my family have shot at one time or another. My Daughter won the State field a few years ago. My Grandson Tanner has won the Nationals 2 times as a cub, and once as a youth.

ADVICE TO GIVE A YOUNG ARCHER JUST STARTING OUT ...Join a club and search out the guy or gal that impresses you and bug them for knowledge.

ADVICE TO GIVE SOMEONE GRADUALLY MAKING THEIR WAY UP THE RANKS...Stay steady and be humble. ANYTHING THAT MAY HAVE HELPED YOU TO RELAX, DURING COMPETITION 

STYLE/S OF SHOOTING THRU OUT YOUR CAREER....I have run the gauntlet, but I am a finger shooter and thats who I am, Whether its compound or recurve

ARROW PREFERRENCE (CARBON, ALUM, ALLOY)....No preference. Just one that flies well and hits where I want.

DO YOU HUNT....Yes, but I have had to slow down. Doc told me I had two silent heart attacks. I still am active, and I hope to stay that way.


----------



## steve morley

Thanks for sharing Gerald and instesting stuff from all who posted, thanks

Gerald I had a Groves Spitfire in the mid 80's they were great Bows and could still cut it with todays latest Trad Bows. One of the greats in Bowmaking and a shame Harold isn't with us anymore.


----------



## OBE

*Rhys Aizlewood*....Thank you for your time and sharing this with us.

28 years shooting 

1998, 2000 World Champion- Bowhunter Compound
1994 World Champion (Junior)
2004, 2006 – Runner up – Bowhunter compound 
1990 third – Barebow (Cubs)
1995 World Bowhunter Champion
National Champion 3D – MBF 2009, 2010
3DAAA Shooter of the Year MBF 2009 2010
5 Regional Championships 
28 National Championships 

Current Holder of 5 Bowhunter World Records 




WHEN and where DID YOU FIRST START ARCHERY
I started archery at the age of 3 and I have never stopped . My parents were involved with the sport and were so much fun. I just became drawn into the sport and now I couldn’t imagine my life without it . 

WHO DID YOU LOOK UP TOO WHEN FIRST STARTING OUT
This isn’t an easy question to answer, I guess anyone that was older or a better shot them me in the very early years ? When a little older I started looking up to great archers like Terry Ragsdale and Frank Pearson. They came to Australia in 1990 for the world championships and I remember hanging around them and asking so many questions, that it drove them crazy no doubt, But I figured if you want to be the best, you’d better ask the best.

DO YOU REMEMBER YOUR FIRST BOW
My first bow was a green fibreglass recurve with a red handle – Can’t remember the manufacturer of this however I will never forget my first compound Bow. I was 8 and was a Bear mini magnum.

WHEN WAS YOUR FIRST COMPETITION
I started shooting competitions very early, maybe 4 years old. Shooting alongside my parents and not taking too much care in the main. I remember when I started to take the sport seriously, it was when I was around 10 years old and things were starting to work for me. We had a world championships coming up in a few years and I wanted to be a part of that action.


CHANGES IN EQUIPMENT THRU OUT YOUR CAREER (RECURVE TO COMPOUND)
As mentioned earlier I changed from a recurve to compound fairly early on in the piece. One of the major changes that I went through was changing from Mediterranean release (1 above, 2 below) to 3 under. I remember the dramatic changes fairly quickly as a young barebow shooter.


MOST MEMORABLE SHOOTS (GREAT TIME AND/OR GREAT SHOOTING) With this question and I could go on for hours on the memories I have from our sport. Some of the best would have to be shooting with my best friend Steven Reeks-RIP .(1990 Cub Boys Champions, 1994 Men’s World Champion Bowhunter). He was the probably the best shot with a bow I have ever witnessed or known. Didn’t matter if it was barebow, Sighted, his bow, even your bow, this man had the skills to beat you. 

1994 World Championships – shot 5 world Records in 5 days and won my first world title. I had practiced very hard to be there and it all went to plan.

1996 world Championships – Biggest learning curve of my archery life!!! . Came to Darrington and meet some of the best people in archery I have known, Boyd , Chuck and Jan , Bob Linett, Clarence the list goes on to add to friends Abe Burns and his parents that I had meet years Earlier in Australia. This was a big learning experience as it my first World’s against the big boys , I had prepared as much as I could I think , shooting consistently over 500 for many weeks leading up the tournament and thought I was ready ?? . Got to America and had put so much pressure on myself that I just fell apart on the first day and was in catch-up mode all week and never in the game. 

There have been many more over the years, my fondest memory on a personal level that never resulted in any accolade was shooting a documented 271 for a half field round – Bowhunter. That day felt like the dot was 4 times its normal size and there was no way I could miss. The 80 Yard walk-up was 4X’s .


MOST MEMORABLE PERSON/S
This again is a very hard question to answer in fear that I leave out someone that I shouldn’t so I will just list a few ok 

Steven Reeks 
Frank and Becky Pearson
Terry and Michelle Ragsdale
Sean and Fiona McKenty
Abe Burns and Burns Family
McCubbin Clan – Frank and Angie 
Boyd Koehler
Chuck and Jan Sciacca
Brad Marshall
David Hughes
Rick Stark 

DO FAMILY MEMBERS SHOOT AS WELL
Yes my mum and I have shot for 28 years and now I am fortunate to have a son Spencer, who just loves the sport. He won his first trophy at age 2 yrs 11 months and continues to improve all the time. 

ADVICE TO GIVE A YOUNG ARCHER JUST STARTING OUT 
Just get out there and shoot arrows and enjoy yourself, you will learn along the way. Find a club champion and start to ask them questions along the way, and their advice.

ADVICE TO GIVE SOMEONE GRADUALLY MAKING THEIR WAY UP THE RANKS
At this level, you are starting to make waves and now looking for the next piece to the puzzle. My advice would be getting to as many tournaments that you can and start shooting with the guys that are consistently beating you and learn. 

The next step is practice methodically. 

My practice method was a walk back model. I would start at 15 yards (with the correct face 35cm) and shoot 8 arrows ends. It would require me to put 6/8 in the spot with nothing out of the pro ring to advance to the next distance – all the way back to 80 yards. This might take some time as you may get stuck at a particular distance for some time? But by the end of it, you certainly knew how to shoot all distances correctly and well. Then I would start a walk down from 70 Yards (Hunter) until I got to 15 yards following the same principles. This is by no means the most exciting practice method however I know it works!

ANYTHING THAT MAY HAVE HELPED YOU TO RELAX, DURING COMPETITION
I believe that the best way to be relaxed in competition is to be prepared beforehand. Know that your bow is perfectly setup and your arrows are right as well. This should alleviate some of the mental angst that comes with tournament nerves. 
Breathing is a valuable thing too, when we are nervous we forget to breathe the same way as normal, so when nervous, take a few deep breathes and this will send oxygen to the brain and lower your heart rate too.
The only other bit of advice I would have is a shot routine , this will give you a definite process to follow that will end in a well-executed shot .This shot routine should be introduced into your practice schedule in order to make it as subconscious as possible . Therefore when the pressure gets to you, you can just follow the shot routine you have practice. Frank Pearson suggested that it should be like eating a plate of mash potatoes with a fork with your eyes closed. You have done this so many times in your life that is just automatic and you never stick yourself in the head with the fork.


STYLE/S OF SHOOTING THRU OUT YOUR CAREER
Barebow Compound 4 – 13 years old 
Bowhunter Compound 13- 30 years old (still shooting, just not competing)
Freestyle Fingers (FSL) 31- to present



ARROW PREFERRENCE (CARBON, ALUM, ALLOY)
Target / Field -- Alloy Carbon – ACC, Navigator, and ACG –– Like to have a small arrow to aim with to be more accurate.

3D - Carbon – Goldtip Ultralite Pro, Lightspeed 3D’s – slightly better line cutting ability and generally lighter and Faster.

Tab or glove
Custom made Kangaroo Leather Tab to suit 2 finger release

Split finger or all under
Started out with split fingers and then went to 3 under and many years later worked out that the third finger was costing me points , so now I shoot 2 Under ( 70% top finger Pressure )


----------



## grichards

This is a really good thread.


----------



## OBE

Here is some great video of Jennifer Nichols and Brady Ellison from this week in Utah.

http://espn.go.com/espn3/player?id=222702&league=International Archery Federation&size=condensed


----------



## JeffS

5 time US Olympian Butch Johnson.


----------



## OBE

A video from 2011 World Archery Festival Las Vegas--might recognize a few faces that are listed here


----------



## OBE

Sorry, forgot to include the link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga625aJFCTc




OBE said:


> A video from 2011 World Archery Festival Las Vegas--might recognize a few faces that are listed here


----------



## Harperman

I see Zestycj7, and Mark Applegate??.Kinda hard to tell if it's Mark or not, without the Beret......Jim


----------



## zestycj7

LOL...Yeppers thats me. The old long hair dude.
Don.


----------



## Boyd

And the "Old" gray haired fella is non other then Tom Daily. He's a shooter for sure.


----------



## OBE

1996 Olympic footage of Butch Johnson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wstdQCe364





JeffS said:


> 5 time US Olympian Butch Johnson.
> 
> View attachment 1144156


----------



## OBE

1988 Olympic footage of Jay Barrs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIHgtDuY0Hk&feature=relmfu


----------



## vkrules

Rhys Azlewood set a new Australian 3d record, 478 ,last weekend ( sighted with fingers) And we had three finger shooters in the top 10 sighted shootout. Rhys, Dwayne Callan and myself Absolutely stoked to be part of it and to come within 11 points of Rhys.


----------



## rsarns

The Vegas video shows Alan Eagleton also.. one of the best with a recurve out there now. Myy question to him is what was all those stabs on that recurve?


----------



## DRAKEBOND28

Here are the results for PMF at the 2011 World Championship. Print Results 

Name City Total Score Total 
1 BRYAN J MARCUM NORWALK, OH 468 9 
2 Larry Goza CROSSVILLE, AL 458 8 
3 Rick Sietsema Allendale, MI 425 6 
4 GERARDO J MURCIO Mexico City, Mexico 345 4


----------



## DRAKEBOND28

Here are the results for MBF at the 2011 World Championship.

Name City Total Score Total X 
1 BRAD MARCUM NORWALK, OH 465 12 
2 DAVID E DUBRAWKA TIONESTA, PA 446 7 
3 JEFF WAGONER BROADALBIN, NY 420 2 
4 STEPHEN H HILBUN FAIRBORN, OH 418 8 
5 MICHAEL OATES NORWALK, OH


----------



## 2413gary

What kind of shoot and where was it?


DRAKEBOND28 said:


> Here are the results for MBF at the 2011 World Championship.
> 
> Name City Total Score Total X
> 1 BRAD MARCUM NORWALK, OH 465 12
> 2 DAVID E DUBRAWKA TIONESTA, PA 446 7
> 3 JEFF WAGONER BROADALBIN, NY 420 2
> 4 STEPHEN H HILBUN FAIRBORN, OH 418 8
> 5 MICHAEL OATES NORWALK, OH


----------



## DRAKEBOND28

International bowhunting organization , IBO world championship and archery festival


----------



## Blackfletch

Alan Eagleton


----------



## barebow52

*Top Barebow shooters*

Some of the best Barebow shooters that i had the pleasure to shoot against back in the day: Hugh Mcconnel, Roy Mcfarland, Jim Brown, Don Carver,Tim Isom and Jim Bowerman

Now that I shoot recurve the list is: Jack Rhudy, Dwayne Martin, Jim Fields, Dan Haire and scott Langely 

Also hear that Rick Stark is nothing short of a machine these days


----------



## Blackfletch

One of the NFAA Trad top shooters is Alan Eagleton. Field rounds 470 - 500


----------



## top5fingers

Bob gentry best I have shot with. Brady elison, butch johnson, vince hershal are a few off the top of my head.


----------



## fingerflinger

Dean Cote' was one of toughest to beat (ask Bob Gentry). Won Nationals a couple of times and Worlds as well.


----------



## vkrules

3dAAA Nationals held on the weekend.Rhys won the Australian title again and shooter of the year. Bill Watson won RU and shooter of the year in his div.


----------



## jjw3

barebow52 said:


> Some of the best Barebow shooters that i had the pleasure to shoot against back in the day: Hugh Mcconnel, Roy Mcfarland, Jim Brown, Don Carver,Tim Isom and Jim Bowerman
> 
> Now that I shoot recurve the list is: Jack Rhudy, Dwayne Martin, Jim Fields, Dan Haire and scott Langely
> 
> Also hear that Rick Stark is nothing short of a machine these days



Hey man, I have had the pleasure of shooting and running up and down the road from pennsylvania to florida with Tim Ison. Knew Hugh McConnel as well. He ahad a range where he gave coaching lessons. Ive knowed Tim literally all my life, knew his whole family. Another name I 
remember back in the day that use to shoot with them in barebow in IBO triple crown was fleaor, schwartz, few others i cant recall.
thanks for the memories


----------



## jjw3

Just to verify, I didnt shoot in barebow class, Tim was just personal close friend and several buddies were just the travelin buddies I shot with. Loved em all.


----------



## barebow52

Jjw3-

Tim was a close friend of mine also. I was on an ibo team with him, doug schwartz and joe fleanor. We represented high country. Made a lot of good friends in that area of KY. Shot a lot at sportmans den with wendell and Dave. Definately good times


----------



## dragonheart

There is a man that noone has mentioned, who dominated the sport for several years. He was from Texas. He shot heavy bows in the NFAA field. He has a small building dedicated to him on an mountain in Washington state. Anybody know of this man?


----------



## dragonheart

A hint: His record

8 National Championships
1 World Championship
8 Texas State Championships
2 Florida State Championships
1 Louisiana State Championship
1 California State Championship
14 Southern Sectional Championships
3 Southeast Sectional Championships
3 Fresno Safari Championships


----------



## dragonheart

Frank Pearson said that he "has magic in his fingers!"


----------



## dragonheart

I see he has been mentioned once, in the past comments after review of the thread.


----------



## archer_nm

Jeff it sounds like that Texas Boy non other than David Hughes "May God Rest" Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Boyd

dragonheart said:


> I see he has been mentioned once, in the past comments after review of the thread.


*David has been mentioned a few times on this thread. Not to mention a few pictures of “The Man”.* 




Boyd said:


> David Hughes in action.





Boyd said:


> This picture was taken just after the finish of the 2006 World Field Archery Championships in Australia.
> The MAN David Hughes in the middle.
> Rhys Aizlewood on the right.(Current World Recond holder in the Field, Hunter & Animal, Bowhunter)
> Myself on the left.


*The archery world has lost a great man when David was called home. His archery accomplishments are just a small part of who he was.
Miss that man!*


----------



## fingerflinger

dragonheart said:


> There is a man that noone has mentioned, who dominated the sport for several years. He was from Texas. He shot heavy bows in the NFAA field. He has a small building dedicated to him on an mountain in Washington state. Anybody know of this man?


That would be Charlie Langston.


----------



## zestycj7

I was going through some pictures of my brothers and found some with Louie Rangle, Frank McCubbins and Franks wife.
I just got off the phone with Louie and he said he thinks the pics were from the Fresno Safari shoot in the late 70's.
Don.


----------



## Boyd

zestycj7 said:


> I was going through some pictures of my brothers and found some with Louie Rangle, Frank McCubbins and Franks wife.
> I just got off the phone with Louie and he said he thinks the pics were from the Fresno Safari shoot in the late 70's.
> Don.
> View attachment 1219469
> View attachment 1219471
> View attachment 1219473


Yep... That’s Fresno.


----------



## zestycj7

Boyd,
Do you know Frank?
Don.


----------



## Boyd

zestycj7 said:


> Boyd,
> Do you know Frank?
> Don.


Sure do. Frank poured everything he know about shooting “Bowhunter” into me and for that I’m truly grateful.
He is always going to be a great archer & coach for the archery world.


----------



## smcginnis

Looks like mid 80. Is that jim brown in the green shirt?


zestycj7 said:


> I was going through some pictures of my brothers and found some with Louie Rangle, Frank McCubbins and Franks wife.
> I just got off the phone with Louie and he said he thinks the pics were from the Fresno Safari shoot in the late 70's.
> Don.
> View attachment 1219469
> View attachment 1219471
> View attachment 1219473


----------



## zestycj7

smcginnis said:


> Looks like mid 80. Is that jim brown in the green shirt?


 Sorry, I don't know if that is Jim or not.
Don.


----------



## smvjr1

I shot with David Hughes for many years here in Texas. Him spending the time he did coaching me has made me the barebow shooter I am today. Bless you David and I miss you. Also, one name I haven't seen in this thread is a guy that has been blistering the barebow competition the last few years. Rick Stark


----------



## OBE

*Larry Yien*....Thank you for your time and sharing this with us!

WHEN AND WHERE DID YOU FIRST START ARCHERY
It was 1986 when I started bowhunting with my cousin, I was fresh out of college. Backpacking into the wilderness and hunting with primitive weapons touched me deeply. I was in my element, learning woodcraft and discovering my roots, living off the land. 

My real awakening came from my next door neighbor my buddy, Eric Krilanovich, he brought over a dusty old rosewood Hoyt Promedalist recurve and let me borrow it for a couple weeks. I discovered recurves and stickbow archery, I had started my romance with stickbows.

WHO HELPED YOU GET STARTED
I've had many teachers and mentors along the way. Starting out in the San Francisco Bay area I was in a hot bed of archery. Tom Daley and Ben Rogers and Roy and Julie Nelson as well as members from Santa Cruz Archers Club helped me on my way to shooting barebow and traditional. Competing in Regional, State, and National Tourneys allowed me to meet more archers and learn more about archery and myself. 

Competition was fierce but there were always those times when we would gather around and share our secrets on tuning, aiming, and the higher learning in archery. I realized early on that I could draw knowledge from all facets of archery and from archers in every style. There was plenty of crossover. As a neophyte archer I found myself shooting in the NAA Nationals and World Field Trials on the same target as Jay Barrs, Olympic Gold Medalist, I learned plenty from him observing his shooting as well as our conversation off the line. He had a keen focus and was all about archery, he was fun to hang out with.

WHO DID YOU LOOK UP TO WHEN FIRST STARTING OUT
It sounds funny when I look back but my father gave me video of Kim Soo-Nyung she was a 17 year old archer shooting in the 1988 Olympics in Seoul. I was really impressed with her fluid efficient shot. I watched that video over and over again and secretly admit to wanting to shoot like a “Korean Girl”. 

In 1990 I was in Loen Norway for the FITA World Field Archery Championships my wife was on the US team and we shared a cottage with Randy Ulmer and his wife. We hit it off right away and became friends for life, we talked a lot of elk hunting and I looked up to Randy as a person, an archer and a bowhunter. We became friends and he has inspired me to search for adventure and to reach high for my goals and dreams.

DO YOU REMEMBER YOUR FIRST BOW
I bought my first bow second hand, a friend sold me her father's target bow dusty case and all. It was a Wilson Brothers Black Widow X-99, 66” 28# @ 28” rosewood and mahogany riser it was drop dead gorgeous and shot like a dream. It was a great bow to learn with and develop my form. I still shoot it every so often and it still shoots true.

WHEN WAS YOUR FIRST COMPETITION
NFAA has always been alive and well in our region of the USA and my first set of competitions were the 1989 Mount Madonna Regional outdoor which was comprised of 28 field, 28 hunter and 14 animal targets. Shortly after that I shot in San Francisco Sharps Park for the CBH State field championships. 

But my first big time competition was the 1990 World Field Trials and National Fita Field Championships. There were archers from all over the Nation shooting in that tournament, it was indeed a learning experience. I placed 2nd in the field trials and NAA was only taking one barebow archer to the World Championships, which was a big disappointment. I really wanted to make the team and travel to the World Championships. I've found that some of my biggest lessons and most memorable shoots were the ones I didn't win. It's great to be in the “zone” and flow with the shot, but it's times when we struggle that we get to see what color our parachute is. I would like to think that my early competitions taught me how to win and prepared me for the gold medals and team championships I would enjoy later on in life.

GREAT SHOOTERS YOU MET THAT HELPED YOU
In my earlier more formative years, traveling with the US team in 1990 made a huge impression on me. Ed Eliason, Rick McKinney, Jay Barrs, and Randy Ulmer plus the whole 1990 USA Fita field team was great to hang out with and I learned a bunch just hanging out with them. The classic archery fita recurve form and discipline made a huge impression on me. Ed is a master with the mental game, he taught me how to bring a positive attitude into my archery and my presence. Rick and Jay had a great understanding of the the technical side and I learned about tuning, and tweaking from them. Rick also talked about the large picture in the archery world. They were all great examples of fine ambassadors in archery.

The 6 US World teams I was on made an even bigger impression on me shooting with so many World Class archers. I learned both mental aspects of the archery and the physical and technical aspects of the shot. My teammates and my competition were huge in helping me find my way in my journey through archery. My talents seemed to peak somewhere in that time frame of my shooting career. My last team was one of the more memorable, Dave Hughes was shooting Barebow compound on our team and it was great to watch Dave shoot at the practice range. Watching Dave shoot I was amazed at how rock solid he was. His set up was like a machine and his tempo was slow and deliberate. He was an inspiration to watch. We also ate some of our meals as a team and it was fun to hang out with him and visit on a more casual term. I was very impressed with how solid our teams were both physically and mentally. I was proud and honored to be on some great teams.

My latest work has been with a very good friend and past teammate Robert Gentry, perhaps the greatest finger shooter alive today. Bob has dominated his “limited” class for decades and continues to do so. I worked with Bob on moving my shot to completion. When we set up our meeting I had anticipated that we would work on mechanics, but what it turned into was a full on elk hunt en par with a boot camp. When we worked on the shot it was more on a spiritual level, very powerful stuff!
In the Barebow realm shooting with Boyd Koehler, Dave Hughes, Skip Trafford and Chuck Sciacca have made me a better archer. They continue to inspire me as I still have vivid memories of us shooting together as we competed against the rest of the World. I've also been lucky to have local influences with both Tom Daley Sr. and Ben Rogers helping me along the way.

CHANGES IN EQUIPMENT THRU OUT YOUR CAREER (RECURVE TO COMPOUND)
The biggest change I made was when I set the recurve down and picked up a longbow. I had done some soul searching and written down some goals and was brutally honest with where I wanted to go with my archery. I hated putting my recurve away but took on the new challenge of shooting a longbow and wood arrows. But that change launched me into some of my peak experiences in archery. Making my first NFAA International team, shooting 2 new IFAA World Records and 3 new NAFAC World records. Winning my first World Championships Individual and team. It started in 1993 elk hunting in Colorado and meeting Jim Ploen. Jim was a great archer in his own right, and he saw something in me that convinced him to take me on as a staff shooter. Jim's support and mentoring certainly catapulted me forward into competition at a higher level. Jim Ploen and later Ron King were both excellent bow designers in developing a longbow that complied with World IFAA standards. We were making history in placing limits and eeking out performance while backing off from the line that blurs between longbow and recurve.

MOST MEMORABLE SHOOTS (GREAT TIME AND/OR GREAT SHOOTING) My first World Championships started out with an innocent intent. I decided to buy a cheap ticket up to Washington State to shoot in the 1996 IFAA World Field Championships. It was reasonably close to home, I was familiar with the rounds being shot and it sounded like fun. A week long competition I could rent a room in a local house in Darrington and stay with some of the archers in my area who were also traveling up to the Worlds. I was hoping to meet some archers from around the world, learn about archery in different cultures and maybe make some new friends and contacts. As I read bulletins in “Archery Magazine” the NFAA publication I saw a note from Chuck Crowell the President of NFAA. Chuck was looking to put together a team of 7 archers to compete with the other Nations, the team was comprised of various styles of archery within the IFAA rules. Low and behold there was a listing for Longbow, I applied to join the team. A week after I sent in my application I got a call from Chuck and we talked for about a half hour. He was interested in my scores but moreover he was interested in my commitment to archery and my interest in archery. He was not only looking for strong archers who could turn in a good score at the end of each day, he was looking for fine ambassadors for archery and the NFAA. Chuck Crowell shared his vision with me that greatness wasn't just how good you were but it was also about giving back to the sport and being a steward to the sport.

It seemed like the stronger I shot the more adversarial my competition got. I had really hoped to make some good friends while at the World Championships and I had but most of them were on my USA team. Most all of my compatriots in traditional archery would either not speak to me or they were threatening me with insults and protest. It was bewildering, I thought the trad folks were friendlier, but not so at the Worlds. When it was obvious that I was going to win the Worlds in 1996 the trad archers became more friendly and we celebrated the completion of the tournament. But I made it my goal to promote more brotherhood with the bow in World Competitions. I discouraged taunting and sabotage and promoted the advancement of each archer who came to compete with the best archer holding the laurels in the end.

MOST MEMORABLE PERSON/S
I was warming up at the practice bales and wanted to check my 70 yard and 80 yard gaps/stacks and they felt pretty good. An archer came over to me while I was waiting for the “all clear” signal. He noticed that my shots were on target and he asked what my IFAA field round scores were. I told him I didn't have any longbow scores on my nfaa card but I had a bunch of practice rounds. He asked what I'd been shooting in practice and I told him. His comment was that if I shot scores even remotely close to my practice scores I would be setting some new world records. As he walked away I had a good feeling, I had just met my first new friend, he was from Australia. As it turned out he was my main competition through the week at the Worlds, his name was Alan Murray and he was the defending men's Longbow Champion.

The other folks I remember were interestingly enough out of my style of competition, they were my USA team mates and they shot Barebow, Bowhunter, BHFSL, BHFS, FSL, and FS.

DO FAMILY MEMBERS SHOOT AS WELL
My wife and kids shoot and have competed in the past, but currently are surfing, mountain biking, playing soccer and swimming.

ADVICE TO GIVE A YOUNG ARCHER JUST STARTING OUT
Shoot as many arrows as you can in practice, lol. In reality what I mean is get some good instruction from a mentor or coach or a dvd series and then practice as much as possible. Archery is loads of fun, hard work and it's been a great way to travel and meet new friends around the world.

ADVICE TO GIVE SOMEONE GRADUALLY MAKING THEIR WAY UP THE RANKS
Smart practice is better than just shooting arrows. But to rise to the top it takes tens of thousands of arrows, many tournaments and a solid mental game.

ANYTHING THAT MAY HAVE HELPED YOU TO RELAX, DURING COMPETITION
I always think in positive terms, putting others first, celebrating in the spirit of competition with the hope that all the archers will shoot to there best ability and the best archer will win!

STYLE/S OF SHOOTING THRU OUT YOUR CAREER
Traditional recurve, Fita Barebow, IFAA Longbow, primitive longbow

FAVORITE SHOOTING STYLE
IFAA Longbow

ARROW PREFERRENCE (CARBON, ALUM, ALLOY)
Port Orford Cedar in competition, Gold Tip traditional carbon arrows in practice.

HOW DO YOU SHOOT (GAP, STRINGWALK, PICK A POINT, ETC)
I use a combination of gap, pick a point, and instinctive.

DO YOU HUNT
Hunting with a bow and arrow was how I found archery in the first place. I loved hunting with a bow and arrow and discovered that I loved shooting a bow and arrow. My favorite animals to hunt are mule deer and rocky mountain elk. I love hunting everything else in between and I enjoy the adventure and walking on the edge.

FAVORITE TAB OR GLOVE
I've shot the cavalier elite cordovan tab size medium forever. I've tried others and always preferred the cavalier.

SPLIT FINGER OR FINGERS UNDER (HOW MANY FINGERS)
I shoot split finger. Sometimes I switch to three under for indoors shoots where split isn't required.

WRIST SLING
I use a finger sling for target.


----------



## Harperman

AWESOME post!......Thanks to Larry for the interview/post, and to OBE for doing this for Us...I personally really appreciate it.........Jim


----------



## Bruce K

I watched Larry shoot at the wfac here at Hervey bay , very nice to watch


----------



## krmccubbins

zestycj7 said:


> I was going through some pictures of my brothers and found some with Louie Rangle, Frank McCubbins and Franks wife.
> I just got off the phone with Louie and he said he thinks the pics were from the Fresno Safari shoot in the late 70's.
> Don.
> View attachment 1219469
> View attachment 1219471
> View attachment 1219473


 Hey Don these pics are from the 80's I will show them to dad


----------



## 2413gary

All I can say is I was skinny and a lot younger thats me left of Frank in the first photo. If it's the right year my partner and I tied with Frank and his partner. I think it was for third place. we had to shoot off at the Elefant at 93 yds my partner shot a 22 to win the shoot off. nobody remembers who won the shoot but everybody remembers Dick Land shooting a Perfect 22 on the elefant. Frank and I shot together a lot over the years and he was usually a little a head. Those were some great times and great friends
Gary


zestycj7 said:


> I was going through some pictures of my brothers and found some with Louie Rangle, Frank McCubbins and Franks wife.
> I just got off the phone with Louie and he said he thinks the pics were from the Fresno Safari shoot in the late 70's.
> Don.
> View attachment 1219469
> View attachment 1219471
> View attachment 1219473


----------



## OBE

World Archery Festival 2012
Tom, Gary, Brady


----------



## zestycj7

Nice pics, OBE.
Where did you get them from?
Don.


----------



## OBE

zestycj7 said:


> Nice pics, OBE.
> Where did you get them from?
> Don.


I took them. I have a few of you that I will be sending. Unfortunately, of the 80 or so pics I took, only a handful are in focus. I guess I was pretty excited to be there.


----------



## 2413gary

wife was right need to work out


----------



## zestycj7

OBE said:


> I took them. I have a few of you that I will be sending. Unfortunately, of the 80 or so pics I took, only a handful are in focus. I guess I was pretty excited to be there.


You were there? Why didn't you introduce yourself? I would of like to of met you,buddy.
Don.


----------



## dragonheart

smcginnis said:


> Looks like mid 80. Is that jim brown in the green shirt?


That does look like Jim Brown in the green shirt and white hat.


----------



## OBE

zestycj7 said:


> You were there? Why didn't you introduce yourself? I would of like to of met you,buddy.
> Don.


I didn't want to be bothering any of you while you were getting ready to shoot. I would end up leaving about the 7th round to get ready for my shoot. Hopefully our paths will meet again in the near future and we can exchange howdy's. Watching the barebow shooters was the highlight of my trip. It was an honor to be in the presence of many of the best of the best. I would like to thank Tom and Bob for giving up their time after they would shoot, to be ref's, for others that were shooting. Hope you all don't mind me posting up more pics from that weekend. I am still trying to connect faces to names, so if I post a pic without any names, please fill in the blanks for me. Take care.


----------



## OBE

more WAF 2012 pics


----------



## OBE

Brady
Gold Medal match
WAF 2012
http://www.yoetv.org/video/491
match starts at 35 minute mark


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Troy Carpenter, wv


----------



## OBE

WAF 2012
TED KIBEL, JAN SCIACCA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clFT5L7I_44&feature=g-upl&context=G28d1799AUAAAAAAAGAA


----------



## OBE

WAF 2012
TOM DALEY, RICK STARK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1br3ef78-C4&feature=g-upl&context=G2c12aceAUAAAAAAAFAA


----------



## OBE

WAF 2012
GARY MCCAIN, TOM DALEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAx8GGQKg9g&feature=g-upl&context=G2fcbfb8AUAAAAAAAEAA


----------



## OBE

WAF 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY9YOGMbmek&feature=g-upl&context=G2394080AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 2413gary

caught myself peaking I hate it when that happens. Next time say hi

Gary


----------



## krmccubbins

Thats me in the middlle of tom and rick


----------



## krmccubbins

Thanks for the videos OBE like watchin them


----------



## pokynojoe

barebow52 said:


> Some of the best Barebow shooters that i had the pleasure to shoot against back in the day: Hugh Mcconnel, Roy Mcfarland, Jim Brown, Don Carver,Tim Isom and Jim Bowerman
> 
> Now that I shoot recurve the list is: Jack Rhudy, Dwayne Martin, Jim Fields, Dan Haire and scott Langely
> 
> Also hear that Rick Stark is nothing short of a machine these days


Jim Bowerman is still around. I’ve had some nagging health issues that prevented me from hunting all fall, and I missed the entire indoor season. So, a few weeks ago Jim called me up and asked if I wanted to go and shoot the Southeast Sectional. I hadn’t shot my bow since August, but I thought since he brought it up, it kind of sounded like he wanted to go and I thought it would be a nice thing to do, to go with him, because he wouldn’t be able to go alone. Turns out, he was doing this for me. Someone was kind enough to forward these photos to me of Jim that she had taken last Saturday at the Southeast sectional.













































Jim had a stroke last year, he can barely see out of one eye, and has a cataract in the other. He shot a 270 and a 276 for his two rounds. He shot this score with five old 2114 hunter orange arrows. Two of them were bent and the fletching was torn up on three of them. Jim doesn’t shoot that much barebow anymore, but he pulled his old barebow out from under the couch and shot this tournament, just one more time.
Jim’s exploits are legendary, particularly among the archery community in the Southern Appalachians. In his prime, he traveled and shot all over the U.S. He once went to Vegas and caused a stir when he decided to shoot a couple of his ends while standing on only one leg. Jim has several records that still stand today, and one or two of them will never be broken. Jim may be one of the best barebow finger shooters ever that nobody under the age of 50 ever heard of. In this day of rampant self-promotion with DVD’s and books of “Masters of this” and “Masters of that”, I wonder what Jim could have achieved if he was in his prime now. It’s my humble opinion that Jim never quite got the recognition he deserved. I guess this is my tribute to Jim; I hope he gets a much better one, before his time here is done. I know one thing for sure; nobody I’ve ever been around has more fun playing this game than Jim Bowerman.


----------



## mitchell

Great addition to the thread. Boy it would be fun to just talk to guys like him about their archery journey and how they shoot.


----------



## BOHO

mitchell said:


> Great addition to the thread. Boy it would be fun to just talk to guys like him about their archery journey and how they shoot.


thats for sure.Would be great to spend some time with a guy like that.


----------



## dragonheart

OBE said:


> View attachment 1097122
> 
> Gerald (l) and Dan (r) Hickman


Always liked this photo. Those two fellas look like they know what good form is.


----------



## Crunch

Don't know how I missed this thread. A great read. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## rsarns

ALan Eagleton with Team USA just won the Gold in the team event. He is also in the Gold medal match in the individual event. I think that this pretty much solidifies his name being here.....


----------



## barebow52

pokynojoe said:


> Jim Bowerman is still around. I’ve had some nagging health issues that prevented me from hunting all fall, and I missed the entire indoor season. So, a few weeks ago Jim called me up and asked if I wanted to go and shoot the Southeast Sectional. I hadn’t shot my bow since August, but I thought since he brought it up, it kind of sounded like he wanted to go and I thought it would be a nice thing to do, to go with him, because he wouldn’t be able to go alone. Turns out, he was doing this for me. Someone was kind enough to forward these photos to me of Jim that she had taken last Saturday at the Southeast sectional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim had a stroke last year, he can barely see out of one eye, and has a cataract in the other. He shot a 270 and a 276 for his two rounds. He shot this score with five old 2114 hunter orange arrows. Two of them were bent and the fletching was torn up on three of them. Jim doesn’t shoot that much barebow anymore, but he pulled his old barebow out from under the couch and shot this tournament, just one more time.
> Jim’s exploits are legendary, particularly among the archery community in the Southern Appalachians. In his prime, he traveled and shot all over the U.S. He once went to Vegas and caused a stir when he decided to shoot a couple of his ends while standing on only one leg. Jim has several records that still stand today, and one or two of them will never be broken. Jim may be one of the best barebow finger shooters ever that nobody under the age of 50 ever heard of. In this day of rampant self-promotion with DVD’s and books of “Masters of this” and “Masters of that”, I wonder what Jim could have achieved if he was in his prime now. It’s my humble opinion that Jim never quite got the recognition he deserved. I guess this is my tribute to Jim; I hope he gets a much better one, before his time here is done. I know one thing for sure; nobody I’ve ever been around has more fun playing this game than Jim Bowerman.


I agree with everything you said about Jim. i traveled the ASA circuit for several years shooting with Jim. hes a great guy and definately is quiet the character


----------



## OBE

*SANDY MCCAIN*...you are truly one of the "Top Finger Shooters" and will be always be included as one of the greats
2012 NFAA OUTDOOR NATIONAL CHAMPION - AFTRAD 
_5 NEW RECORDS IN 5 DAYS OF SHOOTING_
Hunter	438
Hunter 445
Field	406
Field	433
Animal	524


----------



## 2413gary

Lets just be very very clear so you guys know I taught her how and tuned her bow.
Gary:angel:


OBE said:


> *SANDY MCCAIN*...you are truly one of the "Top Finger Shooters" and will be always be included as one of the greats
> 2012 NFAA OUTDOOR NATIONAL CHAMPION - AFTRAD
> _5 NEW RECORDS IN 5 DAYS OF SHOOTING_
> Hunter	438
> Hunter 445
> Field	406
> Field	433
> Animal	524
> 
> 
> View attachment 1457891
> 
> 
> View attachment 1457892


----------



## rsarns

She is the reason you shot BH this year? Congrats to the young lady for kicking everyones butts!


----------



## 2413gary

You are picking on me but your right she ran me right out of the Trad class. I wasn't going to let her beat up on me to.
Gary


----------



## zestycj7

2413gary said:


> Lets just be very very clear so you guys know I taught her how and tuned her bow.
> Gary:angel:


Gary,
I though it was the other way round...:wink:
Congrats Sandy.
Don.


----------



## Bruce K

Is that a particular division to the United States , why the Bow quiver and then carrying a seperate hip quiver ? I thought one or the other would suffice ?

Congrats on shooting some Fine scores , I missed our IFAA animal record this year shooting bowhunter recurve by 2 poins , something to aim for next year


----------



## xring2512

Barry Weinperl, Ed Eliason and John Greshock. I shot with Barry in leagues quite a bit early in my target career and he was always very helpful, upbeat and positive. I learned alot from shooting "face to face" with him. (he is a lefty Ha) I went with him to Atlantic City several times in the early 90s, which he won several times. Boy I miss that shoot. Hi Barry if you see this (love to hear from you!)


----------



## Matt_Potter

Bruce K said:


> Is that a particular division to the United States , why the Bow quiver and then carrying a seperate hip quiver ? I thought one or the other would suffice ?


Bruce - that is a "california" quiver NFAA doesn't allow external weights on the bow in trad class so guys (and gals) started putting their quivers out in front of the the bow on a short rod to act as a stablizer - typically with heavier arrows in it than they actually shoot.

Matt


----------



## 2413gary

I feel like Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## wgvtheduke

going back a ways what about Gene & Barry Wensel.....they made some good video's back in the early 80's


----------



## Matt_Potter

2413gary said:


> I feel like Rodney Dangerfield


Get a real stab it will make you feel better - LOL


----------



## Arrowwood

Here's Gary "Rodney Dangerfield" McCain, after breaking (his own) outdoor nationals SMBH record hunter round score


----------



## itbeso

Arrowwood said:


> Here's Gary "Rodney Dangerfield" McCain, after breaking (his own) outdoor nationals SMBH record hunter round score
> 
> View attachment 1458651


There is a serious case of ugly in that picture.


----------



## 2413gary

must be talkin about Bruce no way he could be me and john


----------



## zestycj7

You can tell who the two guys on the ends look up to in that pic....:wink:
Gary, you deserve to be listed in this thread, you are one of the greats, congrats.
Don.


----------



## BOHO

2413gary said:


> must be talkin about Bruce no way he could be me and john


LOL congrats Gary. thats a great accomplishment man. good job


----------



## davidcamacho

name is david camacho. been shooting for many many years. close to 50 last time i checked. now when one asks who is the best finger shooter of all time one must specify the division. style if you will. in the freestyle limited class rusty mills out of california is very close to the top of the list. in the bowhunter freestyle division charlie Langston out of texas. in the mid eighties charlie and I went toe to toe at the texas state finals but charlie was the winner by two points.I was a honor to compete with him. in the barebow division without a doubt david hughes out of texas. in the bowhunter division would have to be a tie between jim brown and tom daley. competed in the fresno safari against jim and was able to beat him by 1 point.Ironically years later i competed against tom at that same shoot and beat him by 1 point. it was one of my great moments in my archery career to win by that narrow margin to both of these legends. in the fita division would have to be justin huish. again this is only my opinion but it would be difficult for anyone to argue with these archers as being the best finger shooters of all time. oh and I almost forgot in the recurve nonsight division it has to be alan eagleton. this guy is amazing with a recurve!


----------



## itbeso

davidcamacho said:


> name is david camacho. been shooting for many many years. close to 50 last time i checked. now when one asks who is the best finger shooter of all time one must specify the division. style if you will. in the freestyle limited class rusty mills out of california is very close to the top of the list. in the bowhunter freestyle division charlie Langston out of texas. in the mid eighties charlie and I went toe to toe at the texas state finals but charlie was the winner by two points.I was a honor to compete with him. in the barebow division without a doubt david hughes out of texas. in the bowhunter division would have to be a tie between jim brown and tom daley. competed in the fresno safari against jim and was able to beat him by 1 point.Ironically years later i competed against tom at that same shoot and beat him by 1 point. it was one of my great moments in my archery career to win by that narrow margin to both of these legends. in the fita division would have to be justin huish. again this is only my opinion but it would be difficult for anyone to argue with these archers as being the best finger shooters of all time. oh and I almost forgot in the recurve nonsight division it has to be alan eagleton. this guy is amazing with a recurve!


Yeah, You're right Dave, seems there was a bowhunter shooter back in the 80s who was pretty good.If I remember correctly, he went unbeaten on Nfaa field rounds from aug., 1983 to may of 1990,Any style of shooting. In january ,1988 he shot two different shooting lines at the annual Santa Cruz archers pre-vegas shoot. Shooting bowhunter style ,he registered in freestyle limited and bowhunter. The first line he shot 299 w/33x and on the second line he shot 300 w/47x, both scores without sights.A week later, he won the Vegas tournament shooting non-sight. In 1988, This same bowhunter shot the highest individual field or hunter round ever by a nonsight shooter at the Nfaa tournament 526. He also set the all time aggregate record that hasn't been touched in 24 years.This same bowhunter also shot an 869 score on a 900 round in sacramento in the late 80s with a missed arrow .This was before our state held a 900 round state championship. For the record, our state 900 round record is 845 in the bowhunter class. From 1985 to 1990, he never shot under 502 at the Nfaa nationals in the bowhunter class.At a team event at the Big Sky Open, this bowhunter style shooter beat the three best freestyle limited finger shooters of that time, Butch Johnson, Tim Strickland, and Eric Hall in head to head competition.In 1987, he shot a 295 vegas score on the way to setting a state record in the 450 round of 438. Now, Dave, Tell me which one of those all time best bowhunters was that? I seem to have forgotten!


----------



## rsarns

itbeso said:


> Yeah, You're right Dave, seems there was a bowhunter shooter back in the 80s who was pretty good.If I remember correctly, he went unbeaten on Nfaa field rounds from aug., 1983 to may of 1990,Any style of shooting. In january ,1988 he shot two different shooting lines at the annual Santa Cruz archers pre-vegas shoot. Shooting bowhunter style ,he registered in freestyle limited and bowhunter. The first line he shot 299 w/33x and on the second line he shot 300 w/47x, both scores without sights.A week later, he won the Vegas tournament shooting non-sight. In 1988, This same bowhunter shot the highest individual field or hunter round ever by a nonsight shooter at the Nfaa tournament 526. He also set the all time aggregate record that hasn't been touched in 24 years.This same bowhunter also shot an 869 score on a 900 round in sacramento in the late 80s with a missed arrow .This was before our state held a 900 round state championship. For the record, our state 900 round record is 845 in the bowhunter class. From 1985 to 1990, he never shot under 502 at the Nfaa nationals in the bowhunter class.At a team event at the Big Sky Open, this bowhunter style shooter beat the three best freestyle limited finger shooters of that time, Butch Johnson, Tim Strickland, and Eric Hall in head to head competition.In 1987, he shot a 295 vegas score on the way to setting a state record in the 450 round of 438. Now, Dave, Tell me which one of those all time best bowhunters was that? I seem to have forgotten!


Hmmm Let me guess.... :wink:


----------



## itbeso

rsarns said:


> Hmmm Let me guess.... :wink:


Well, Ren, was it Jim or Tom? There's a story behind the slights , involving a local archery shop and their neuroses. No big deal. I only listed part of the history anyway.:teeth:


----------



## 2413gary

I think I know him but it's (Ben) a while
Gary


----------



## rsarns

I never met him, but its Ben awhile since I looked at the records....


----------



## Matt_Potter

You know for two educated guys your spelling sort of stinks - its been not Ben


----------



## rsarns

Matt_Potter said:


> You know for two educated guys your spelling sort of stinks - its been not Ben


Dang it...


----------



## Arrowwood

Been Rogers?


----------



## barebowguy

yes he has Been there and done that, and now heeeeeees baaaaaaack!


----------



## Matt_Potter

Arrowwood said:


> Been Rogers?


Actually it's Bennie - not sure if that is with a y or an ie have to check the listings for the FITA shoot in France 

Matt


----------



## rsarns

Mr Rogers neighborhood?


----------



## Matt_Potter

rsarns said:


> Mr Rogers neighborhood?


Yes but one with a slight attitude









He's is going to wake up at some point - LOL

Matt


----------



## rsarns

M.... that is very fitting... smiling and flipping.


----------



## itbeso

Matt, I don't know where you get those pictures but they are too FUNNY!! I can't get the troll picture out of my brain, and it is so fitting for the intended person.


----------



## Matt_Potter

itbeso said:


> Matt, I don't know where you get those pictures but they are too FUNNY!! I can't get the troll picture out of my brain, and it is so fitting for the intended person.


Yeah never seen anything like him - get that shoulder healed up.

Matt


----------



## dragonheart II

Bring this thread back up.


----------

